# Router Speed Control on a scroll saw



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

I have an old AMT scroll saw. Can a Router Speed Control be used on a scroll saw?
Thanks


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Depends on the motor - if it's an induction motor - then no.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

And chances are it is an induction motor.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

Look to see if the motor has brushes - Look for little round access caps on opposite sides of the motor. If the motor has brushes, then the router speed control should work OK.

Charley


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the 16" AMT scroller. Darned good little saw for the money too. Had it for years, and it DOES have an induction motor. No speed controller will work. Sorry.
BTW, pull the arms off and lube the bushings with white lithium grease. I'm sure that yours needs it.
Bill


----------

